# offshore jobs in cyprus?



## thebhoyo1888 (Dec 8, 2008)

hi all, we are a family of 4 moving out around summertime this year, i currently work in the oil and gas industry in scotland, i know they are exploring for oil across there just now, but cant seem to find any companies that work out of cyprus, i work for halliburton just now, but would like to establish contact with the oil and gas companies there before we move incase i cant get a rotation with my current company, any help on this subject would be hugely welcome, company names etc

there is a few other things we could use advise on aswell, although this is the most important, so one step at a time eh?

thanks in advance for your help folks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

thebhoyo1888 said:


> hi all, we are a family of 4 moving out around summertime this year, i currently work in the oil and gas industry in scotland, i know they are exploring for oil across there just now, but cant seem to find any companies that work out of cyprus, i work for halliburton just now, but would like to establish contact with the oil and gas companies there before we move incase i cant get a rotation with my current company, any help on this subject would be hugely welcome, company names etc
> 
> there is a few other things we could use advise on aswell, although this is the most important, so one step at a time eh?
> 
> thanks in advance for your help folks



I think that you may find that its early days yetas far as jobs in your industry go in Cyprus.

The latest reports I have seen are that the levels of gas and oil in the area may be relatively small.
There are however many families living here where the husband works in the middle east in the industry. Maybe that would be the answer for you.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

thebhoyo1888 said:


> hi all, we are a family of 4 moving out around summertime this year, i currently work in the oil and gas industry in scotland, i know they are exploring for oil across there just now, but cant seem to find any companies that work out of cyprus, i work for halliburton just now, but would like to establish contact with the oil and gas companies there before we move incase i cant get a rotation with my current company, any help on this subject would be hugely welcome, company names etc
> 
> there is a few other things we could use advise on aswell, although this is the most important, so one step at a time eh?
> 
> thanks in advance for your help folks


Hi Bhoyo,

The guys I know here that working offshore in the oil industry all work in Baku. They live here because it's much much nicer than Baku. I'll ask who they work for. You'd be best asking about Azerbaijan and the Caspian Sea. I haven't heard of anyone working offshore here. There are direct flights to Baku. 

Anything else you need help with just ask, we'll do our best.


----------



## thebhoyo1888 (Dec 8, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> Hi Bhoyo,
> 
> The guys I know here that working offshore in the oil industry all work in Baku. They live here because it's much much nicer than Baku. I'll ask who they work for. You'd be best asking about Azerbaijan and the Caspian Sea. I haven't heard of anyone working offshore here. There are direct flights to Baku.
> 
> Anything else you need help with just ask, we'll do our best.


 arran

if you could do that, that would be great, baku is actually a place i was looking at for a rotation, once i get companies and so on to get in touch with, maybe you could share your wisdom on a few other things like schools etc

again many thanks


----------



## thebhoyo1888 (Dec 8, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I think that you may find that its early days yetas far as jobs in your industry go in Cyprus.
> 
> The latest reports I have seen are that the levels of gas and oil in the area may be relatively small.
> There are however many families living here where the husband works in the middle east in the industry. Maybe that would be the answer for you.
> ...


 the middle east is a possibility, probably UEA or oman, obviously cyprus would have been great, but that would just have been too easy eh? thanks


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

thebhoyo1888 said:


> arran
> 
> if you could do that, that would be great, baku is actually a place i was looking at for a rotation, once i get companies and so on to get in touch with, maybe you could share your wisdom on a few other things like schools etc
> 
> again many thanks


I had a chat with my mate Gaz, he said the main company in Baku is BP, you need to apply through Swift. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

*offshore company in Cyprus*

Hi , KCA drilling have there main offices in Cyprus and they are the main drilling contractor for BP at Baku if that's any help . If you looked up KCA they would probably give you more info .

Good luck anyway........


----------



## sally52 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi, just read thread, my husband was working on the oil rigs in the north sea when we first moved over to Cyprus, but still had to pay UK tax and national insurance. We tried every way arround it, accountants etc but with no joy. He has moved international now, Africa and pays local taxes which is alot less than the UK. Hope this helps


----------

